# New Audi A4



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Anybody seen the pictures of the new Audi A4? I just thought i'd post it because this thing is truly a work of art. Starting at 33,000, and its supposed to get reallllllly good gas milage. Yo me gusta..


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That photo is an S4, tres hot. The A4 is almost nearly as cool.

I'm car shopping right now and the A4 is a backburner consideration. I had an 99 A4 Quattrosport that I loved. I'm thinking I'll probably go with a Subaru Legacy and save $10k right now though.

Also, Audi is only shipping the new A4 with a 3.2L V6 and automatic transmission. I'd only consider a 4 cylinder manual.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Yea, I knew it was an S4 my dad was looking at one a few months ago. But it was the best pic I could find.. In 15 seconds on google. It's so much bigger than the old A4s i love em.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Audi has always made beautiful cars.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i've always liked how audis look, and i like the ride and the lack of of NVH in general. nice, comfy, much more refined.


BUT...... i can't get over the horse collar front end on the current ones.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

NVH an horse collar??? please explain!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

NVH = noise, vibration and harshness.

That front grill. shaped like a horse collar. same with the new VWs.


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

I really like the incorperation of the LED lights in the front headlights, and the rear end is pure sex...but imo they are too slow. Ive never driven a modded audi, but ive driven both the FSI 2.0T and the 3.2 v6, and eh nothing too special. 

But i guess ppl who buy a4 audis arent going for performance (except the rs4), so in that essence they are doing it right. Great cars, but just not for me...yet


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wouldn't you really rather have an A8..........................


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice car...too spensive for me tho...haha

I valet park for my aunt at her parties, with all her rich doctor friends, so I get to drive all kinds of cool cars. A frind of hers has an audi, but I forget what kind, but I really liked it the quarter mile that I did drive it...haha


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Johnny-J5 said:


> IBut i guess ppl who buy a4 audis arent going for performance (except the rs4), so in that essence they are doing it right. Great cars, but just not for me...yet


What? A stock A4, even with a 4 cylinder engine, is definitely a high-performance car. It's a specialized type of vehicle that probably only really gets love from enthusiasts for exactly that type of machinery. 2.0FSI produces well over 200 HP, 215 I believe. No need to modify it. The designers five you a gift wrapped in a beautiful package.

Well, that's just my opinion. I happen to like the way that cars like the A4 handle. The reason I just leased a new Subaru Legacy is that it drives so similarly to my old A4 for lots less money and lots less maintenance headaches. Owning an Audi or a Bimmer can be very costly, and I'm not just referring to the sticker price.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my dads friends owns a Audi, VW and Subaru dealership. I got to ride in an R8 btw.. But as of now, he says that Audi is not delivering there cars. There really behind or something? Im not sure. But thats what I wanna do when I'm older, you make good money, get to drive a new car every month and its secure.. Unless its GM or Ford dealership im not so sure. But I think that GM will come back really strong from the troubles there having. They will probably be the first to make a break threw in new technology. Or in an effort to save the economy(Especially in my state) the government will probably highly tax imported cars, even more so.

But yea an A8 is really expensive. If i spent that money I would buy an M5 or a 7 series. A8's just dont stand out to me.

And yea to the Stock A4 is more of performance car than the Jetta GLI...


----------



## Johnny-J5 (Sep 5, 2008)

I guess what one thinks as a "performance" car is relative. To me any car that traps slower than 100mph in the quarter mile is a not a performance car (to me).


----------

